# BM Aura over Arbor coat?



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I am about to put in a bid to repaint a house that is currently done in all BM products. The siding is Arbor coat, and the trim is Moore glo. The HO wants switch to paint so that the job will last longer, and he likes BM so I recommended using Aura. My question is, can I put Aura right over Arborcoat without a problem? The siding is all in really good shape, so at this point I'm planning on just a standard prep job (scrape, sand, wash, caulk, prime bare spots, paint), but will this be adequate? I appreciate your input!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Please do not say its cedar he wants painted.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I believe it is cedar. the house has been done several times over the years, and there is no evidence of major paint failure. I am not sure of the exact age of the house, but I believe the oldest parts were built in the early '90s.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I would put a coat of Zinsser 123 or XIM Prime Start just to be on the safe side.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Tommy beat me to it. Dont paint cedar! Stick with a stain. Its more permable. If its failing now, I can assure you the problems will only be worse with paint. They make stain for a reason. Unless you plan on stripping it 100%, its only a matter of time before it starts to peel. I dont care what you prime it with. Nothing worse than coming back and scraping your fresh coat back off because it bubbled before you even finished the job.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would explain the drawbacks of painting cedar, and let him know it won't last longer than two coats of Arborcoat.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, I would steer him away from repainting something that is already in good shape. If anything, talk him into a maintenance schedule. Low pressure wash, caulk, and touch up.


----------

